# Do you let your dogs play Tug O War? (With each other, I mean!)



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Bailey loves Tug O War, it was his almost favorite thing when we went to the dog park. Now he and Tucker have decided they like it quite a lot... I'm just concerned about teeth, they can both pull so hard.

Do you allow it? If you do, is there a certain toy that is better? Wondering what people think of this.

The two nutjobs playing last night:

Bailey Tucker Tug O War 3-30-2012-1/1 - YouTube


I can't get this to show as a vid, sorry.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

my 2 will play tug with their jolly ball. my 9 month old would probably prefer to play longer but my 9 YR old just loses interest after a while.... Then guess who has to play tug?:wild:


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes mine used to love it too 

They used to like the rubber figure of eight ones, and the thick knotted cotton ones.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All three of mine play tug o war, then they switch and two play. Oddly none of them will really play tug o war with people They start to play with me and they back off, so I'm glad they play with each other.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I always worried that Singe would lose all his teeth!
Now I worry because Singe pulls Rayden around the yard lol


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yup, all the time.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok good, no one is reporting lost teeth over it, so that's good.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I made my own tug toy. I bought a 7 foot rope...then bought those hard balls that have the hole in the middle. I threaded it in the rope so there is a ball on each end. They LOVE it.

No teeth lost around here so far.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Um......no?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes I allow it. If Pan and Nikon get a little too into it, Nikon has always let Pan win.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know, I've never had two dogs who wanted to play tug with each other! My terrier loved to tug but my Golden had no interest in it so if the terrier grabbed a toy she was holding she would just let go. I don't blame her though, when the terrier played tug he'd keep doing the terrier "kill shake" thing and I didn't care to be on the other end of the toy when he did that either.
Bianca isn't that big on tug either and I don't think I've ever brought a tug toy when she was playing with her friends anyway.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> I don't know, I've never had two dogs who wanted to play tug with each other! My terrier loved to tug but my Golden had no interest in it so if the terrier grabbed a toy she was holding she would just let go. I don't blame her though, when the terrier played tug he'd keep doing the terrier "kill shake" thing and I didn't care to be on the other end of the toy when he did that either.
> Bianca isn't that big on tug either and I don't think I've ever brought a tug toy when she was playing with her friends anyway.


Really? My golden is the king of tug o war..I think he taught the shepherd If he is relaxing and she wants to play she grabs his tail and pulls him


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I always worried that Singe would lose all his teeth!
> Now I worry because Singe pulls Rayden around the yard lol


I can hardly wait until this is Shasta and her new baby brother!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Login to a private Photobucket.com album
if anyone is interested in more pictures of the boys playing tug.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup 












What's not to love? They exercise each other, improve bite work and enjoy social time!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the Tug battle. Your boys certainly do have a good time together.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Somehow, it always involves Nikon!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

No pic but Daisy and Lucky play tug used to play it alot usually w/ a Jolly Ball or a cltch ball. Ball always lost. I bought ropes for them but they prefer stuffed animals.I would have pics but when they see the camera they stop.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

llombardo said:


> Really? My golden is the king of tug o war..I think he taught the shepherd If he is relaxing and she wants to play she grabs his tail and pulls him


Yeah my Golden was never interested in playing with other dogs. I can think of maybe twice in her life that she actually played "chase" with another dog (not mine) but the other dog in those cases reallly wanted to play and kept "asking". Not that she didn't like other dogs, she loved being around other dogs she just didn't want to physically play with them.
She was also ball-crazy until after we got my terrier, he was even more ball-crazy that my Golden and he'd keep stealing the balls from her and out-running her to get them and so on so she ended up losing interest, or at least not as strong interest as she had before him. They got along great though, they'd "hang out" together but they just did not play with each other.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, I allow it.

Stark, like Nikon, ALWAYS lets his sister win. She is 66lbs and he is 88lbs.... so I KNOW he could pull her around but nope, she is the top dog in this house according to Stark! 

I have never had to step in with my dogs play before, it is probably because Stark is so low key and just lets Zefra get away with everything. If I had 2 Zefra's... then I may not allow it as much.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I let mine but they rarely do because Dakota is old with no interest, Ditto rarely plays tug (she pretty much only wants to play fetch or chase daisy when daisy steals her ball), Daisy likes tug but only with another dog, and Weegee is very small. Daisy will play with Weegee but she yanks him across the room so I usually will hold on to his end too.

If your worried about teeth I would stick with rope or cloth toys. I haven't had any problems in the past.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Falko can't take Tybor's rough housing any more, but he still enjoys a good game of tug! They enjoy tug with a soft stuffed anything, especially if it squeaks.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I was thinking about this last night. Rayden used to let Singe win sometimes as a puppy. But now that Singe is older, they rarely play anymore. Then I realized that they stopped playing when Singe started winning too often on his own! Now he can entice Rayden to play tug only rarely


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Now that I'm down to two dogs, and they both do tug, yes I let them. In the past, most of them wouldn't play tug with each other, only with me, which was fine. More often they played Keepaway, which was entertaining for me at least. These two only tug every few days, so it's not a big deal anyway.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

yep


----------

